# Hello There :)



## kasper (Aug 12, 2006)

Hi All,
pushing 40 and have been interested in aviation for as long as I can remember - dad bought me a couple of Airfix model kits when I was 10 and I've never looked back 

I contribute to a number of aviation forums as I don't believe it is possible to have one that caters for all tastes. Hopefully I can make some meaningful contributions here  

Hate to plug my own site but I'm trying to get an avaition wiki up and running so if any of you feel like writing please feel free to do so


----------



## Pisis (Aug 13, 2006)

Hello Kasper, welcome onboard!


----------



## Wurger (Aug 14, 2006)

Hallo Kasper.
Welcome to the forum.Judging by your avatar you are a ghost - nice.


----------



## Pisis (Aug 15, 2006)

Or a Pierot...


----------



## Bullockracing (Aug 15, 2006)

Welcome to the site!!!


----------

